# Foxwoods or Mohegan Sun?



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I like Mohegan better, but lets see what the poll says


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

I wonder what prompted this post??? Nothing like rush hour traffic on the way home from a night of losing money...


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I like Foxwoods. It's a shorter drive and the night club Club BB King is wild!


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

After a careful study that took many years of research with countless hours of dedicated investigation and costing thousands of dollars. I have found that I can lose way too much money at either place with equal proficiency.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm still ahead of the game, first trip down there in 96 lost 260 bucks second trip in 98 won 4881 on a slot. Never been back since.... :wink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Never been to either one, but I will never go to Foxwoods while they still have that stupid jingle. :roll:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My Bachelor Party was held there (Foxwoods) the Saturday night before my eventual emasculation...

So it holds a special place for me in my pants...
 int: int: int: :t: :sh: int: int: int: :martini: :martini: :martini: :blush: :naughty: int: int: int: :uc:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Mohegan is by far the better of the two 8)


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I think Mohegan is better just because I have had a bad experience at Foxwoods. I like the parking at Mohegan. Yeah you can been a bum and get valet but I always self-park. Everytime I go I get a sweet spot right near the door...maybe I am just lucky--not when I walk in though. :?


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

fscpd907 @ Fri 13 Aug said:


> Mohegan is by far the better of the two 8)


Could you get me the directions to Mohegan Sun...by way of Yale University? :woot:


----------

